# Wolf winder cuff size question



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi, I am intending to get a Wolf winder, Roadster or Viceroy from online. My concern is that standard cuff may be too big. I have 6.5" wrist. Anyone knows if I should request for the small cuff instead? Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelp7 (Jan 4, 2017)

My wrist is 6.9 and I went for the smaller cuff


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bpjacobs (Apr 13, 2016)

michaelp7 said:


> My wrist is 6.9 and I went for the smaller cuff
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Small cuff is probably best, but standard cuff will work for most straps, so long as they aren't really short, e.g. less than 100 mm. The small cuffs might last longer with shortish straps - less than about 120 mm.


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for all the info.

I checked:

Standard cuff - 7CM L.X.5.75CM W.X.9CM H

Small cuff - 7CM L.X.5.75CM W.X.7.75CM H

Difference in height of 1.25cm

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

I have purchased the smaller sized cuff. It's a little smaller but not worth the cost. What works good with the standard cuff is a thin velcro cable tie around it with the soft side out. You can keep it compressed to whatever size you want that way so it holds the watch tight but without the usual unrestrained pin popping force.


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

impetusera said:


> I have purchased the smaller sized cuff. It's a little smaller but not worth the cost. What works good with the standard cuff is a thin velcro cable tie around it with the soft side out. You can keep it compressed to whatever size you want that way so it holds the watch tight but without the usual unrestrained pin popping force.


I purchased the smaller cuffs too, but still find it tight. Ok for bracelet, but no good for the leather strap. Does not 'hug' the strap well. Concerned about the springbar too. They should have a XS. And i can't imagine how a lady's watch will fit.

Overall my opinion is that this winder look really nice, but PITA to mount and unmount the watch from the cuff due to the 2 ends sticking out. It seems like it's designed to protect the watch should the cuff be dropped other than being a grip.

Btw I got this 6 piece Roadster model at a good price from Amazon, around USD 1k.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

Here's my experience. The regular and small cuffs are advertised as 3.5" and 3" high. But I just measured each. My regular is 3.25" and the small I just received is 3.125", roughly an eighth of an inch difference - i.e. negligible. Both cuffs compress to approximately the same minimum height using hand force. Neither allows me to close the deployant clasp on a diver whose bracelet is sized for a 6.25" wrist. Either requires that the deployant remains open, up the side of the cuff, impeding cuff insertion and removal into the winder. Also scratching the deployant against the winder's chrome ring, and potentially scuffing the interior of the winder during movement. Althought the winder still seems to work fine, I wonder if the interior will wear from abrasion, or if abrasion is causing resistance to movement which eats up the AA batteries faster.

I'm baffled that they don't offer a smaller cuff that's truly different enough from the regular to make a difference. I wrote Wolf with this scenario and will update here if they have a helpful reply...


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

I have a Wolf winder and bought a couple of different sizes of cuffs so I had a smaller one for my wife’s watches. In the process I discovered some bracelets that are less flexible need a bigger cuff than I originally thought. So I’d suggest buying multiple sizes unless all yours are all on straps.


----------



## mattvalento (Dec 15, 2017)

I have the 8-piece Roadster with regular cuffs, and I also have a 6.5" wrist. Have not had any problems getting straps or bracelets sized to my wrist on/off the cuff. The plastic end pieces do make it slightly more difficult to get stuff on at times, but in my experience they make it easier to remove the cuff from the winder. I didn't really research different winders before purchasing (and had no idea about different cuff sizes), but I've had the winder for over 2 years and it's been great.


----------

